# peg board rack



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

hi, I want a screwdriver type tool holder for my peg board but I want to make it out of wood because one of the tools is a wood chisel. How can I make a wood tool holder that will go on .25" peg board thanks


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

There is an easy way to attach stuff to peg board. I use "figure 8" connectors (https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/hardware/fasteners/connectors/50311-figure-eight-connectors) and short 5/16" hex head lag screws. For a simple screwdriver/chisel rack, make the rack out of an appropriate sized board with holes and slots for the screwdrivers and chisel(s). Screw two figure 8 connectors to the back edge of the board through one of the holes in each connector. The connectors should be perpendicular to the length of the board and spaced so the free holes line up with the holes in the peg board. Attach the rack to the peg board with 5/16" lag screws into the peg board. I usually let the connector into the wood rack with a forester bit so the back edge rack will snug up flush with the peg board (See the diagram in the Lee Valley link above). Sometimes I have to drill out one hole in the connector to accommodate the lag screw. I've found this to be a very secure arrangement. You can't inadvertently knock the rack off the peg board without first removing the lag screws. Hope this makes sense. If not I can post photos later today.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Just make your own hooks that attach to whatever holder you make. You could also buy a PB hook and just cut it so you can attach it to your holder.


----------



## BuckeyeDennis (Mar 24, 2019)

I bought some pegboard-adapter brackets a few years ago that work well. The type that I bought is no longer available, but the one below looks very similar. Mount a couple of them to top edge of your holder at the proper spacing, and then your entire holder is pegboard-mountable.










https://www.quill.com/ffr-merchandising-metal-pegboard-slatwall-baseplate-1-4-hole-50-pack-7108341202/cbs/51672836.html


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Mike - I am going to do the same thing.
I have a lot of pegboard hooks and will take the general hanger
and cut the end off and insert it into a hole in the wood to hang it.
I noticed that Harbor Freight had a nice assortment of hooks for cheap.










.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> Mike - I am going to do the same thing.
> I have a lot of pegboard hooks and will take the general hanger
> and cut the end off and insert it into a hole in the wood to hang it.
> I noticed that Harbor Freight had a nice assortment of hooks for cheap.
> ...


 Are the harbor fright the the same thickness as others or are they thinner…I notice cheaper hooks being thinner…


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Make a tool holder to fit onto the pegboard hooks that you have.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Jack, I got a big box of hooks at a garage sale. I have no idea where they
were bought. I just compared the new ones I bought at HF last week
and they "appear" to be of the same thickness.
if weight is an issue of putting hooks into a board, use more hooks.

this is how I keep the knives for now until I can get around to making
a better way of holding them. just a couple of popsicle sticks glued to the hanger.
as you can see, there is a lot of wasted space in that method.



















.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks guys you've givin me plenty of options, I figure something out


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

Karda, here are two photographs of my lathe chisel rack. It is attached to pegboard with "figure 8" connectors and hex head lag bolts as I described in my post above. It is very sturdy and secure.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

If you create some space behind the pegboard with some sort of standoff or spacer-maybe furring strips or a couple of nuts or some washers or some hard tubing-you can use drywall screws and small plastic wall anchors to attach your custom screwdriver holder to the pegboard.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok thanks


----------



## CoryN (Dec 26, 2016)

Look on Popular Woodworking facebook page, they had a chisel rack for pegboard that showed up in my feed yesterday afternoon. Looks nice.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks I looked at the chisel rack, i got some good ideas from the article


----------

